
The Never Ending Now - davidperell
http://www.perell.com/blog/never-ending-now
======
chime
I wrote something[1] in a similar vein recently. My take is that we as a
species are just not ready for this. We weren’t ready for near-free sugar and
we are not ready for instantaneous, global communication. As individuals we
are very capable but as a whole we need more time to grow.

I like the idea of atemporal media consumption. I ended up doing that
unintentionally in college years ago, catching up on 1950-70s classics and
browsing through the corresponding Wiki pages. I did the same thing re:
Israel/Palestinine conflicts a few years ago, trying to grok the issues in
depth and context. From my personal experience it works amazingly well, giving
me a look into a world that is no longer the same. Only problem is that the
effects are short-lived, like a Habitat for Humanity mission. Once you are
back in your own world, that other world is a distant memory.

This is in contrast to my one very short experience using a VR headset just
once. I have had more flashbacks to swimming along side a massive alien ship
than recollections of Hitchcock or Woody Allen movies. Maybe VR history worlds
would be a good remedy to his “now” problem.

1\. [http://chir.ag/201810301545](http://chir.ag/201810301545)

------
imgabe
Netflix and other streaming services seem to do a good job of resurfacing TV
shows and movies from the past. Much more effectively than syndication or
cable channels did since they're all available all the time.

------
BIackSwan
There is a very good book which talks about “The long now”. About expanding
now from just the present to longer periods of decades, centuries and
millenia.

Really helps in setting things into perspective -
[https://www.amazon.com/Clock-Long-Now-Time-
Responsibility/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/Clock-Long-Now-Time-
Responsibility/dp/0465007805/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1542478662&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=the+long+now&dpPl=1&dpID=5100znCSNDL&ref=plSrch)

------
tsunamifury
Flagged as low content blog spam

~~~
vo2maxer
Why low content when it may lead someone to reconsider their consumption and
move them into more historically substantial documents or writing?

